# Creative Cambridge Soundworks FPS 1600



## turbine (Jul 29, 2004)

I have a Creative Cambridge Soundworks FPS 1600 (Four Point Surround) set of speakers given to me by a friend. I have lost the volume control cable for this system, and as I have no proof of purchase, tech support creative won't help me. Can anyone out there assist me by providing me with a schematic of the cable so that I can make one for myself? Thank you.


----------



## bellamyjk (May 6, 2007)

Did you have any luck. I have exactly the same problem, but with the DTT2200 model.
REgards


----------



## turbine (Jul 29, 2004)

No, never had any luck. I still have the unit though in the fading hope that I may get lucky with it some day.


----------



## turbine (Jul 29, 2004)

bellamyjk said:


> Did you have any luck. I have exactly the same problem, but with the DTT2200 model.
> REgards


No, never had any luck. I still have the unit though in the fading hope that I may get lucky with it some day.


----------

